# Review/Experience: VMR Wheels



## BMW-Esq. (Jun 5, 2009)

Before i purchase something i usually look to the forums to see if anyone has had prior experience or dealings with a company and its products. I'd thought i would write out my experience with VMR Wheels in case any future member ran a search on the forums while they were doing some research. 

**Below is my personal experience with VMR Wheels. It is in no way meant to be a complete representation of the company as a whole**

While i was looking for a new set of wheels for my e92 i fell in love with VMRs. Cheaper than company's like BBS they still deliver modern styles and good quality (according to reviews i had read) for a moderate price. At the end of my shopping i had decided to purchase a set of staggered 19in VB3 wheels (8.5 in front and 9.5 in back). 

I called them directly to place the order. I was put in touch with Charles Tran (sales rep) who was very pleasant and helpful. He informed me that the VB3 wheels were on back order until the end of June (it was currently around June 3rd). Although disappointing, i really loved the wheels and decided to wait it out. Charles also informed me that he could also order and mount new tires onto the VMR's before he shipped them out. He went over some brands they offered and i settled on Falken FK452's (i had previously had a good experiences with them on my S2K). He said the fronts (in stock) would be mounted and they would just wait for the rears to come off back order and be shipped ASAP. I was to call in and check on the order June 30th. 

I called June 30th and Charles informed me that the rears were still on backorder and would be available July 15. I was upset. However, after waiting this long i thought "in for a penny, in for a dollar", and decided to wait again.

I contacted Charles again on the 15th of July. This time he informed me that the wheels had come in, but the Falken tires were now on "indefinite back-order". I was pissed. The tires were already suppose to be mounted on the fronts. If they were mounted when he TOLD me they were, shouldn't he have been able to tell me back in June to avoid this entire problem? I contacted TireRack as well as Discount Tire Direct to see if they had Falken Fk452's in stock. TireRack did not carry Falken tires. However, Discount Tire did. They would have been able to ship the tires to me for the same cost as Charles had been quoting me. Unwilling to deal with the mounting costs and extra packages at my doorstep i decided to order Hankook Ventus tires through VMR at an extra $200 from my original order. Charles informed me that the tires would now be shipping a week later. I had tried to call and email Charles to confirm that the order had shipped (or was on schedule) later that week but he never responded. Their receptionist finally informed me that the order was being shipped (on time). 

The package was received quickly and the wheels were mounted without incident at Martino Auto Concepts in NY. If it's any consolation, when i was at MAC the specialist there said he had a similar dealing with VMR when he bought wheels for his M-Coupe. I never received a follow up or updated invoice with the Hankook tires. I was simply charged to extra $200 on my credit card. 

The wheels them selves look amazing. The Hankook tires (from the limited miles i've driven on them) are a major improvement over the RFT. I look forward to more time on the road with them. 

Please feel free to leave a comment of PM me if you have any further questions.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I bought a set of VMR wheels with tires directly from VMR several years ago. In my case, I specified a tire (Michelin PS2) and VMR got them from Tire Rack and mounted them, then shipped the complete set to me. My case was more straightforward, though, as there were no out-of-stock issues. As I recollect, I did have to wait a few weeks for the wheels to arrive. 

Anyway, to add my feedback to BMW-Esq.'s, I had no problems and would have no problem recommending VMR to others. The issues with availability can happen with any brand of wheel or tire, but it sounds like the communications issues were really the problem. I fotunately did not have any of those.


----------



## STIHLBOLTS (Feb 17, 2008)

bump


----------

